# Cricket Gutload



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been feeding my crickets a commerical gutload, but hearing that some people gutload on dog food. Any thoughts on this? Any particular type of dog food I should go for?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i use fish flakes and fruit..would think that a dry complete dog food could work...i have used dry cat food when i ran out of fish flakes..think dog food may be higher in protein though which can lead to liver damage in reps....


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> i use fish flakes and fruit..would think that a dry complete dog food could work...i have used dry cat food when i ran out of fish flakes..think dog food may be higher in protein though which can lead to liver damage in reps....


Wrong,complete cat food is higher in protein than complete dog food (read the labels) most dog foods are bulked out with cereals to keep the price low ,whereas cat foods are bulked out with oils and fish by-products,
hence more protein.
Also you will find the fish flakes you are feeding are higher in protein than the dog food,possibly more than cat food (depending on brand) 
Rembrandt(paul);-) you have seen some of my collection and seen that i breed most of my own livefoods ,i use a complete dried dog food by skinners,which i also use for my 2 dogs, has'nt done either any harm


----------



## Rembrandt (Dec 29, 2006)

baldygit said:


> Wrong,complete cat food is higher in protein than complete dog food (read the labels) most dog foods are bulked out with cereals to keep the price low ,whereas cat foods are bulked out with oils and fish by-products,
> hence more protein.
> Also you will find the fish flakes you are feeding are higher in protein than the dog food,possibly more than cat food (depending on brand)
> Rembrandt(paul);-) you have seen some of my collection and seen that i breed most of my own livefoods ,i use a complete dried dog food by skinners,which i also use for my 2 dogs, has'nt done either any harm


Thanks Jim, I did wonder about the cat food. As obligate carnivores I presumed their food would be higher in protetin, which is a shame as I have cats not dogs!

Your reps and dogs are stunning so I'll pop out and get some dog food in the morning, i can get a couple of kg's for what i'm paying for the commercial cricket food.

Cheers for your help mate.

Paul


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

No Problem mate, if you buy the skinners place it in a carrier bag and smash it up gentlly with a hammer ,makes it easier for the small crickets to eat it, just make sure they have some moisture in the form of veg or a water dispenser.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

baldygit said:


> Wrong,complete cat food is higher in protein than complete dog food (read the labels) most dog foods are bulked out with cereals to keep the price low ,whereas cat foods are bulked out with oils and fish by-products,
> hence more protein.
> Also you will find the fish flakes you are feeding are higher in protein than the dog food,possibly more than cat food (depending on brand)
> Rembrandt(paul);-) you have seen some of my collection and seen that i breed most of my own livefoods ,i use a complete dried dog food by skinners,which i also use for my 2 dogs, has'nt done either any harm


i only used cat food as emergency as yes i agree it is higher in protein than dog food...
i have used fish flakes for the last 10 years and they are the best feeder food going...dog food doesn't contain minerals/vitamins in the correct ratio and so you have to supplement more..i rarely supplement and instead feed a rounded diet..only really supplement with calcium.


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> i have used fish flakes for the last 10 years and they are the best feeder food going...


maybe for you and that is just your opinion,but for me and the large amounts i feed in a day it is not a practical proposition,dog food is more economical for me.



BELIAL said:


> ...dog food doesn't contain minerals/vitamins in the correct ratio


For what ? , the feeder item or the reptile ?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

I may not have millions of crickets to feed but it's over 3000 that i have to feed on a daily basis and they do like to eat a lot...
i use fish food plus various fruits in order to give the best balanced diet to the feeder food and in turn my reps..with some of the reps i have i think i would have some serious problems if they did not recieve all the vitamins and minerals they need...this is not just 'my opinion' is a fact...
i'm not disputing the fact that dog food won't work i am just saying that i find fish food better..


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> ..with some of the reps i have i think i would have some serious problems if they did not recieve all the vitamins and minerals they need...this is not just 'my opinion' is a fact...


i am not disputing that. Try reading my post properly and not turning it around .And you didnt answer my last question to you?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

baldygit said:


> Try reading my post properly


eh? how was i not reading your post?

as for your last question any feeder food fed on just dog food would the have to be supplemented in order for a balanced diet. so in answer to your question it will keep your feeder food alive and healthy but you would need to supplement more for your rep when compared to fishflakes..


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> eh? how was i not reading your post?
> 
> as for your last question any feeder food fed on just dog food would the have to be supplemented in order for a balanced diet. so in answer to your question it will keep your feeder food alive and healthy but you would need to supplement more for your rep when compared to fishflakes..


in your opinion...
do you not think "just dog food " contains any vits or minerals?
you seem to give some pretty broad statements,and seem to think you are right all the time:bash: hence my saying in your opinion.
The original poster asked for peoples opinions to compare ideas,but you seem to think if you do something it is right, and every one else is wrongoo: 
as for having to supplement less ,because you are feeding fishfood 
what a load of crap, as i said just because you do something one way dont mean every one else is wrong:censor:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

well that was my opinion. i have never said anyone else is wrong. you show me where i did!!!!?
mate you got a serious problem and i think you should get your head seen too..some glasses may help as well..( f o r t h e r e a d i n g )


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

BELIAL said:


> well that was my opinion. i have never said anyone else is wrong. you show me where i did!!!!?
> mate you got a serious problem and i think you should get your head seen too..some glasses may help as well..( f o r t h e r e a d i n g )


 
in your opinion:lol2:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

ok mate..laters..


----------



## baldygit (Dec 31, 2005)

see ya soon


----------

